# What's in your saddle bags?



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a .45 pistol in one side and some lunch and water in the other side and a slicker behind my cantle. I have a cell phone in my pocket but that's all I take.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I always have my water bottle, my knife, spare leather strings, my permit to ride on the state land (it's required, but I've never been asked by an authority to see it) and some snacks.
I also carry my phone, but it's in my pocket, like Kevin.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

WOW - you are prepared!! I usually go on day rides - 4 to 6 hours most of the time. I take an ER pack for my horse in case of a hoof injury, a Probiotic paste and electrolyte paste - I carry snacks and water and usually a lemonade or something and I share with my horse! I do have my cell phone (but sometimes we have problems with a signal). I carry pest control spray for my horse and myself and a trash bag. If there is a chance of rain I will carry my slicker. My trailer is well stocked, too.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

On a day trip, I'll carry water, duct tape, my cell phone, my horse's coggins (required where I usually ride), a knife, hoof pick, and a gun (I have a CWP).

On an over nighter, I'll add a slicker, some first aid supplies, a halter and lead, and some snacks.


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

I usually only do a couple hour rides on my BO's land, but I usually carry something to drink, a granola bar or two, a knife, a pick, my raincoat, and a pair of sports medicine boots*

*my horse I used to ride has bad ankles


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I guess I'm really an unprepared gal after reading your posts. I carry a hoof pic, something to drink (beer or diet coke), and my cigs. Oh yeah and my cell phone in my pocket....as Iride once said, "the cell phone should stay with the one who can use it." :lol:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I tryed riding with my phone...It didn't survive that. 

Note to self: Don't put phone in loose jumper pocket.


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

I usually carry beer, snacks, beer, leathermans tool, beer, cell phone, beer, pocket knife and did I mention beer......I usually ride on my own property.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I carry a good fold up knife in a special carrier fastened to the saddle, a small pack of kleenex to double as toilet paper, my sun glasses, a pair of hobbles and a pair of tight fitting leather gloves. I have a 3/8th 10 foot long neck rope so if |I need to tie the horse I can fashion a quick halter, it can double as reins or it is a good rope for whatever.
A water bottle is in a holder on the saddle but come winter I take it off.
I think alot of you carry alot of junk and just load the horses down


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Old tissues, empty Coke bottle, curb chain and a curb hook. Sometimes a dog


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I keep a couple of granola bars in the cantle bag. I add a fresh bottle of water each ride. There is usually a knife and a space blanket in the cantle bag.

Depending on the day and where I'm riding, I'll add a rain slicker, apple or string cheese for some lunch, my gps and maps if I'm riding some place new.

Cell phones don't work much where I ride, no signal, So I don't bring them unless I know they will work. A small camera is usually in my shirt pocket.

Longer rides and wilderness areas I carry a 41mag in the holster. And often I bring a flyrod and some flies if there is a place to fish, usually on wilderness rides.

During hunting season, I throw some cotton bags in, so I have some place to put the meat, I'll add a rifle scabbard to the saddle to carry my rifle, and depending on where I hunt, I'll roll up some saddle paniers and tie them on behind the cantle. When we kill an elk or deer we cut it up and throw it in the panniers and lead the horse back to camp.

Of we are staying the night, I bring along a pack horse.









Also, if it's going to be an all day ride I bring hobbles for the horses, so I can turn them loose to graze while I eat lunch


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh okay, I forgot to add a few things. When my aunty and I take the horses trail riding we take:

Our phones (Both of us have them incase we break one...again)
Dinosause (We can't go without our lollie dino's)
Camara (For all the amusing moments)
Drinks (Incase we get thirsty)
Hoof pick


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I usually have my horn bag with camera and snacks on one side. Smokes ,nippers, bug spray on the other. My saddle bags have a small first aid kit, neck rope, hay string,multi purpose knife and what ever else I decide to take..plus 2 water bottles..


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Sunny06 said:


> Old tissues, empty Coke bottle, curb chain and a curb hook. Sometimes a dog


What's the coke bottle for?


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Cell phone, camera, a sandwich or snack bars, hoof pick, and something to drink.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I need to find my saddle bags.....Since we don't have a trailer, we stay in our 7 1/2 acres, and the 1000 acres of fields and meadows behind my property. Part of it's owned by the park and part is owned by a farmer who gave us permission to ride on it 18 years ago, when we first moved here. But, let's see.....If I can find my saddle bags, I'll put in them.....
*camera
*cell phone is in my pocket
*water bottle
*trail hoof pick (I have this really awesome trail hoof pick that folds up and it's like awesome lol)
*apple for Arthur
*apple for me
*beef jerky (yummm)
*lead rope (what I would have given for one one time when a hot air balloon freaked Arthur and Lulu our right after the bridle snapped! Lulu is our miniature mare who just runs around with Arthur and I on her own while I ride Arthur....so here I am in this huge corn field, with a horse with no headgear on but a broken bridle, of which the cheek pieces have both snapped in half, trying to catch Lulu so I can hold onto her mane on the way home, hoping Arthur will follow....On my way to grab Lulu, since I don't have a prayer of holding my paso fino still without a halter or intact bridle, when a hot air balloon appears overhead of us and starts blowing fire. Yea, the horses freak and run, I freak out, call my mom at home, who calls the police to stand at either end of the street the horses ran towards. Luckily, the horses somehow end up back at my house so i cool em off. Somehow, the saddle blanket was missing from beneath Arthur's saddle. Lol.)
*Dog leashes for my jack russells, who always come with us

That's pretty much it lol


----------

